# RESCUED--Golden in Shelter in Darlington SC



## GoldenMum

This guy reminds me so much of my Hobbes......anyone in SC that can contact the rescues?
















   
*Red *

*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Darlington, SC *

Large • Adult • Male 
















 
Sweet and very friendly, Red was turned in by his owner after sustaining a neck injury. Red deserves so much better!! Come on by today and see wonderful this patient dog is! Red #2488-10/08-red retriever mix-1 to 3 yrs-43.4 lbs-neck injury from lead he was on (imbedded collar)

*More about Red*


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*Yikes*

In one of the photos, I can see underneath his neck the remaining wound from the embedded collar.


----------



## janine

I hope someone can get him out...it doesn't look like a very nice place :-(


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GOldenMum

I emld. all of the S.C. Golden Rescues. Please always email right away.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519

*Red*

Red is a beautiful boy!!
Red
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Darlington, SC | Red

Darlington County Humane Society
Darlington, SC
843-398-4402 
[email protected] 


*More about Red
Pet ID: 2488 • Up-to-date with routine shots 
Red's Contact Info
Darlington County Humane Society, Darlington, SC 
Large • Adult • Male 

Sweet and very friendly, Red was turned in by his owner after sustaining a neck injury. Red deserves so much better!! Come on by today and see wonderful this patient dog is! Red #2488-10/08-red retriever mix-1 to 3 yrs-43.4 lbs-neck injury from lead he was on (imbedded collar)*•843-398-4402
•Email Darlington County Humane Society
•See more pets from Darlington County Humane Society 
•For more information, visit Darlington County Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## GoldenMum

He could pass for Hobbe's brother, right down to the treat spot. They are about the same age, and I got Hobbes from a rescue in that area. I drove down to SC to get him...makes me wonder...look at my siggy pic...what do ya think?


----------



## Laurie

Poor guy!!!! I hope someone can get him out of there....it just looks cold.

He does look very much like Hobbes!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

He does look like Hobbes.

Poor guy had an embedded collar in his neck and they said he is so sweet!!!
He's only 43 lbs-needs some meat on his bones!!


----------



## C's Mom

This poor boy. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's beautiful-I Love the Reds.......


----------



## Karen519

*No word*

So far, no word from the South Carolina Rescues.
What worries me is I think he came in on Oct. 8th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's in a Humane Society-they may not let Rescues pull him, might have something to do with why he's been there so long. Hopefully this is a Humane Society that does not euthanize, some do, some don't. They're all a little different.

We have a Humane Society in Wilmington that will not let Rescues pull dogs, they are only available to the publlic for adoption. Then there is one close to my house that will let Rescues take them if they are not adopted within a certain time frame. 
This particular HS does euthanize when it gets too full but they also work with transporting dogs to Rescues up north.


----------



## coppers-mom

My heart's not ready to take in another boy, but if a rescue will take him I'll go get him and then turn him over to the rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just looked at the Darlington HS website-it looks like they do work with Rescue groups, so apparently they will let one of the SC Golden Groups take him.


----------



## coppers-mom

Okay then.

My offer stand if needed.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I have a contact for a volunteer at this shelter, I just emailed her for more info on Red.


----------



## GoldenMum

Worries me too, I had contacted the shelter and they sent me back two responses:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hello Dawn.

Red is still available!! Although we are a high kill shelter, Red is not yet on our euthansia list. I will need to double check his heartworm status and get back to you!! As you could see on line, his "owner" allowed this wonderful dog to literally grow into his collar. Makes me sick to think about it!! 

2nd update:
HI Dawn.
Just heard that Red is HW positive. Don't let this be THE deterrent in pulling him. Check us out on line (especially www.darlingtonrescue.com) and I'll hope to hear from you soon!! 
Thanks.
Susan 


I have still not heard back from the foothills



[/FONT]


----------



## FinnTastic

poor baby!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

FootHills left me a voicemail..."it is out of our area...Good Luck"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> FootHills left me a voicemail..."it is out of our area...Good Luck"


Midlands is closer, only a little over an hour away, maybe they will pull him.


----------



## GoldenMum

I just hung up with Midlands, they are full. She said no fosters available. On top of that she said disease is rampant at this shelter, it is a very poorly run shelter and many dogs come out of there sick.......it doesn't look like good news for poor Red:no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> I just hung up with Midlands, they are full. She said no fosters available. On top of that she said disease is rampant at this shelter, it is a very poorly run shelter and many dogs come out of there sick.......it doesn't look like good news for poor Red:no:


GRATEFUL GOLDENS or Low Contry GRR should be the next two in line. 

All the shelters we pull from are in the same situation, we still take the dogs in and it shouldn't keep one of the other groups from doing so.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just got off the phone with Judy from Grateful Goldens, she said she has someone checking on him and will follow up tonight.......fingers crossed that Red gets a second chance:crossfing


----------



## FinnTastic

keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks for keeping us posted goldenmum


----------



## jealous1

Here in Georgia HW injection treatment runs around ~$500+ (I know, Joey is going through it right now--he got his first injection October 15 after 30 days of doxycycline and an x-ray). A lot of the rescues are really full right now, plus are taking in a lot of HW+ dogs they are treating and they are getting stretched themselves. Maybe if we could help "sponsor" this guy one of the rescues might be able to take him in? I would be able to donate a little something to see this guy get out of Darlington.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Please keep us posted on if Grateful Goldens can take him.
Praying for him!


----------



## xSLZx

Prayers for Red.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Poor Red. He looks like my Mickey - just half the size. I wish I could take him. I am willing to make a donation for the care of this boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

If some of you will contribute to Red's treatment, I'll let the rescue know. If you could pm me, then I can let her know about how much to expect. I'll put 50 bucks up....I so hope he is saved. Thanks all for caring!


----------



## jealous1

GoldenMum- pm'd you.


----------



## GoldenMum

:no:I just heard back from Grateful Goldens, the shelter actually said he is too much of a mix...so Grateful Goldens is out.........anyone know of all breed rescues that might take him? I have a call into the last Golden Rescue in SC.....:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk

GoldenMum said:


> :no:I just heard back from Grateful Goldens, the shelter actually said he is too much of a mix...so Grateful Goldens is out.........anyone know of all breed rescues that might take him? I have a call into the last Golden Rescue in SC.....:crossfing



This dog is not a mix. Can you reply to Grateful Goldens and send them the pictures?


----------



## GoldenMum

They have been to the shelter, some jack a** that works there convinced the rescue person that he has pit bull in him. Now the rescue wants nothing to do with him. Any ideas?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

mylissyk said:


> This dog is not a mix. Can you reply to Grateful Goldens and send them the pictures?


I don't think he's a MIX either.


----------



## GoldenMum

Look at my siggy pic, Hobbes looks so much like him...he is a poorly breed BYB dog, but NOT a mix! Any suggestions Sandy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> They have been to the shelter, some jack a** that works there convinced the rescue person that he has pit bull in him. Now the rescue wants nothing to do with him. Any ideas?


That's INSANE.........

I would do what Mylissyk suggested-send the shetler listing with pics to Grateful Goldens and Low Country.

I would also send to AGA


----------



## GoldenMum

:crossfingI have sent this as recommended............please keep Red in your thoughts............his pledges are up to $100.00 for treatment...thanks all!


----------



## mylissyk

GoldenMum said:


> They have been to the shelter, some jack a** that works there convinced the rescue person that he has pit bull in him. Now the rescue wants nothing to do with him. Any ideas?


Have they looked at the pictures? Can you call your contact back and ask if they would, please, please look at him again. He is a Golden Retriever, there is NO pit bull or any other breed in this dog!

I'm stunned.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper was labeled a biter, a mix and had a chain embedded in his neck when he was found. That's why Foothills turned him down.
Some shelter people just don't know what they are talking about.:doh:

I'll pledge $50 in copper's honor.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you Teresa! You're an angel!


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you all who have been so generous, we are up to $200.00 towards Reds care. I will let you know where to send it upon his rescue. Keep those pawsitive thoughts coming. LCGRR is trying to find a local member to go evaluate Red. Paws crossed that he is on his best behavior after 3 weeks in a shelter....


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Did you email Foothills back with his pictures and tell them there is a $200 donation to rescue that takes him?

I would also let Low Country know about the $200 being donated to rescue that takes him!!

*
SANDY: What rescue is Merlin's Mom with?*


----------



## GoldenMum

Yes, I emailed all the SC rescues again, along with AGA....the only interest was from LCGRR. She just emailed me....


I have been in touch with someone that went to see Red yesterday and said he is very much a mix even though the picture looks golden so we would be unable to take him. I would start contacting the all breeed rescue to see if they would be able to help. 

Sincerely,
Linda

I am off to work now, and will be out of town tomorrow. Is there anyone who can email some all breed rescues in SC? Otherwise I will start all over on Saturday...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen-Merlin's mom is with GRRCC


----------



## FinnTastic

wow, I can't believe he is a mix.


----------



## Karen519

*Poor Red*

Oh, no, Poor Red.

Sandy: Can you think of any all breed rescues in S.C. that might take him.


----------



## Karen519

*Grateful Goldens*

Did Grateful Goldens say no?


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom*

I emld. Merlins Mom and told her about RED AND THE offers of $200 in donations.

Praying maybe GRRCC might take him.


----------



## Karen519

*I just emld. Darlington*

I just emld. Darlington to let them know we are trying to find a rescue for Red and that there are $200 in donations to a good rescue that will take him, and asked if they know of a rescue that would save him.


----------



## Merlins mom

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Merlins Mom and told her about RED AND THE offers of $200 in donations.
> 
> Praying maybe GRRCC might take him.


I didn't get the email. Has anyone emailed GRRCC already about Red? I don't want to email our intake person if she has already been contacted.


----------



## Karen519

*Merlin's Mom I emld. Charlotte Yesterday*

*Merlin's Mom

I just emld. Charlotte [email protected] yesterday AT 5:40 pm. I hope they can help Red-haven't heard back!* The LADIES on Golden Ret. Forum are emlg. rescues for Red. Has there been any interest in him. Do you think he is a purebred Golden Ret.?

We also have $200 in pledges to the rescue that will take him.





Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Darlington, SC | Red




Red is a beautiful boy!!
Red
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Darlington, SC | Red

Darlington County Humane Society
Darlington, SC
843-398-4402 
[email protected] 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Darlington, SC | Red


More about Red
Pet ID: 2488 • Up-to-date with routine shots 
Red's Contact Info
Darlington County Humane Society, Darlington, SC 
Large • Adult • Male 

Sweet and very friendly, Red was turned in by his owner after sustaining a neck injury. Red deserves so much better!! Come on by today and see wonderful this patient dog is! Red #2488-10/08-red retriever mix-1 to 3 yrs-43.4 lbs-neck injury from lead he was on (imbedded collar)•843-398-4402
•Email Darlington County Humane Society
•See more pets from Darlington County Humane Society 
•For more information, visit Darlington County Humane Society's Web site.

Attached Images


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Oh, no, Poor Red.
> 
> Sandy: Can you think of any all breed rescues in S.C. that might take him.


 
I don't have any info on the All/Mixed Breed Rescue groups-the easiet way I think to find them is to go to PETFINDER.COM, do a search for ANIMAL WELFARE GROUPS, enter Darlington SC and a list of ALL/MIX Breed Rescue groups will come up with their website and contact info.

The Darlington Shelter may have a list of Rescue Groups it works with too-most shelters do.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks! Praying maybe GRRCC will take Red.
He has $200 worth of donations according to this thread.


----------



## Karen519

*Red*

I emld. Darlington and got this from Susan [email protected] at Darlington.
Please everyone cross your paws that this rescue takes Red-I mentioned that there were $200 in pledges for him

Hi Karen.
I just spoke with our rescue coordinator and she MAY have a rescue who would be willing to take Red. We need to first evaluate him around other dogs (as you can imagine many foster/rescue homes have other pets so having new dog friendly residents is key!). I will let you know what I can find out. Hang tight and thank you for reaching out to this fellow.
As soon as we have more details about Red, I will let you know!! 
Thanks for your interest!!
Susan 
[email protected]
Ps. We work with transports and ship pets out every weekend primarily to the Northeast. We have been successful in transporting dogs to WI (midwest area) so if you think there might be someone in your area, pls let me know!! 




Susan


----------



## GoldenMum

I have been in contact with Susan for a couple of days, I just hadn't posted this as nothing is solid yet. I will continue to stay in touch with her, and yes, I told her there was $200 in pledges toward vet costs. She had emailed me this earlier;
On Fri, Oct 29, 2010 at 5:54 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hi!
You are the best!! He might have one rescue interested in him but we are still waiting for someone to evaluate his temperment..hang tight and thanks so much for trying to help out Red.
Susan




-----Original Message-----
From: Dawn Sandman <[email protected]>
To: darlingtonhumane <[email protected]>

Sent: Fri, Oct 29, 2010 3:34 pm
Subject: Re: RED id no 2488

Susan,

If you know of any mixed breed rescues, I have pledges for $200 toward his medical care.

Dawn

On Fri, Oct 29, 2010 at 3:38 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
 Oh no!
This is terrible. Part pit?? I don't see it and it's totally unfair to Red. I am so sorry. (
Susan 




 -----Original Message-----


Sent: Thu, Oct 28, 2010 10:08 am
Subject: Re: RED id no 2488

I am very upset, someone from Grateful Golden went yesterday to meet this guy. Someone at the shelter insisted he was part pit bull, where would they get that information? He certainly looks Golden, maybe poorly bred, but definitely Golden. Whoever did that shot down this guys chance at rescue. Makes me very angry! 

On Wed, Oct 27, 2010 at 6:48 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi Dawn.
Congratulations on all of your 4 footed inventory. Sounds like you have a full house!! 
I heard that Red may or may not be good with other dogs. This may effect his ability to get into a rescue foster environment...yeah..another strike against him!! Grhh. We are going to do more testing on him and hopefully we will have a better gauge on what works and does not work for him. Please keep me in the loop as you sniff around for a golden rescue who might have room for him.
Thanks in advance.
Susan B




 Sent: Wed, Oct 27, 2010 4:21 pm
Subject: Re: RED id no 2488

Susan,

Thank you for the update....I am not with a rescue, but it lies close to my heart. I do alot of transports for rescues. I am the momma of 5 beautiful Goldens, Calvin and Hobbes, who were rescued from the Darlington area, Bonnie and Clyde, and Cooper. Red could pass for Hobbes brother and is about the same age. I try to get Golden into rescue....I spoke to many rescues today, and I am hopeful that Red will be accepted into Grateful Goldens rescue. Please keep me updated on his progress, I think he is a beauty!

Dawn

On Wed, Oct 27, 2010 at 1:59 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HI Dawn.
Just heard that Red is HW positive. Don't let this be THE deterrent in pulling him. Check us out on line (especially www.darlingtonrescue.com) and I'll hope to hear from you soon!! 
Thanks.
Susan 




 -----Original Message-----

Sent: Wed, Oct 27, 2010 8:06 am
Subject: RED id no 2488


Good Morning,

I wanted to find out about Red, #2488. Can rescues pull from your facility? Does he have a euthanasia date? Is he neutered? has he been heart worm tested?

Thank You,






​​ 




​​ 




​​ 


[/FONT]
[/FONT]


I think we have to be careful waving around money before as there are scammers out there. I am only willing to pay a vet, or a reputable group.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Do you think Susan at Darlington thinks you are a rescue??
I really hope there is a rescue in S.C. interested in Red after he has been evaluated.
I told Susan the $200 in pledges for Red would only go to a reputable rescue.

Since Darlington has transports to WI, Susan suggested I email a WI rescue just in case the SC rescue falls through.

I emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Wisconsin, GRROW, last night, asking if Red doesn't have an SC rescue, if they would take him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen:

Just got this email about Red......did you contact any northern rescues? Can you check with the one's you emailed, and see if they've taken him. I will call the shelter tomorrow, and try to find out where he went...right now he is still on PetFinder. ALL PAWS CROSSED FOR RED! :crossfing

Hi Dawn,

Our head person sent me an email yesterday (didn't see it until now) that he has been rescued per the shelter by a northern rescue. Go ahead and check on that and let me know that way if you want ot contribute the monies you raised you will know where to send it.

Keep me posted would like to know who is rescueing him.

Judy


----------



## goldencontriever3

Do we have any update on Red? I pray a rescue will take this poor boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

Judy from Low Country asked for additional pics. Someone took them today, and I just forwarded them to her. I don't believe he has rescue yet, but sure hope he finds it soon.

*3 attachments* — Download all attachments View all images 
*Red.JPG*
200K View Download *Red2.JPG*
177K View Download 

Finger crossed for Red...


----------



## mylissyk

Gmail gives a server error on the picture links, could you post the pictures?


----------



## GoldenMum

I'll try....see if this works!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm just now seeing this thread, so I'm a little late to the game. Here is a list of rescues in SC (some are noted as No Kill): South Carolina animal rescue and adoption assistance 

My mom rescued her dog from this shelter, and she was HW+ too. 

Try these guys: SC178. That is who I adopted Charlie Brown from. Or these guys: Concerned Citizens for Animals - Welcome!.

They are both in the Upstate, but Theresa has volunteered to drive, or I can do it too. And actually, my mom is coming up this weekend and could bring him on her way if we can find a place in the Upstate to take him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank You Marjory...this guy has been there since Oct 8th, so not sure how much time he has left. I emailed the two you listed below, and did say you might help with transport if needed. Fingers crossed again:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

No I didn't email any Northern Rescues.
I just emld. the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## Spartan Mom

OH - I was able to look at the pictures - he's beautiful! Hope someone is able to help!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

GoldenMum said:


> Thank You Marjory...this guy has been there since Oct 8th, so not sure how much time he has left. I emailed the two you listed below, and did say you might help with transport if needed. Fingers crossed again:crossfing


Oct 8th was my birthday  I hope he's able to get out. It's been almost a month now


----------



## GoldenMum

:no:Concerned Citizens for animals says the have no room at the inn. SC178- have not responded....things are not looking good for Red.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I never should have looked at the pictures. It's just so sad and the influx of dogs needing rescue never stops.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I sent out a few email messages when contacted by a group in NC. Hopefully someone will help Red. He looks just like my purebred GR Shadow.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks Kimm, was it Melody that emailed?


----------



## C's Mom

I emailed Darlington last night and got the following reply this morning:

"For right now Red is ok but we are a high kill shelter and sadly pets are put down all the time simply due to space limitations. You are correct in saying we have had interest in Red and some have said he is not "golden enough." Some will say he is too red and his "lines" are not "golden enough." It's crazy!!! 

Red was an owner turn in. The owner allowed this poor dog to grow into his collar and is now in the recovery phase. I am hoping to have a better gauge on his personality any day now and will gladly share the info with you. We work with transports all the time and can get him to Buffalo which is not far from where you are if you think you might have a rescue who would be able to pull him. 

We work with pre-approved rescues so I have attached a rescue application for your convience. We have also had other golden rescues pledge money for Red's vetting fees and perhaps his heartworm treatment as well. There has been no transfer of money but hopefully when the right rescue comes forth the pledges will step up to the plate. 

Please let me know how else I can help you. Again, for now Red is safe BUT we do need to move him on out!!! 

Thank you for your inquiry!!
Susan Blakeney
DCHS Rescue Volunteer"

Here is a list of no-kill shelters. I contacted them for Red. http://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/South-Carolina


----------



## Karen519

*Emld.*

I just emld. this rescue for Red SC178

I *have a job interview today. Can someone please send Red's info to the NO Kill rescues here:

South Carolina animal rescue and adoption assistance*


----------



## C's Mom

Critter Connections sent me this email. Fingers crossed she finds someone who can take Red.


Ms. XXXXX- I will pass your e-mail on to our members and see if anyone has room or knows of anyone that does.

Jennifer
Critter Connection

Karen - will email the shelter you linked to.


----------



## C's Mom

Karen, I've emailed all the rescues here: South Carolina animal rescue and adoption assistance

So, can anyone confirm that the following Golden rescues were contacted and rejected Red?
-Low Country
-Foothills
-Grateful Goldens
-Midlands

Pls let me know.


----------



## Karen519

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

It wouldn't hurt to email the Golden Ret. Rescues again.
I never rcvd. replies from them,.
THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing this!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

GoldenMum said:


> FootHills left me a voicemail..."it is out of our area...Good Luck"





GoldenMum said:


> I just hung up with Midlands, they are full. She said no fosters available. On top of that she said disease is rampant at this shelter, it is a very poorly run shelter and many dogs come out of there sick.......it doesn't look like good news for poor Red:no:





GoldenMum said:


> :no:I just heard back from Grateful Goldens, the shelter actually said he is too much of a mix...so Grateful Goldens is out.........anyone know of all breed rescues that might take him? I have a call into the last Golden Rescue in SC.....:crossfing





C's Mom said:


> So, can anyone confirm that the following Golden rescues were contacted and rejected Red?
> -Low Country
> -Foothills
> -Grateful Goldens
> -Midlands
> 
> Pls let me know.


Looks like there have been definite NO's from Foothills, Midlands, and Grateful Goldens. That still leaves Low Country GRR. They were the ones that asked for more pictures I think--that's what GoldenMum said. 

I can't believe Foothills can't take him. He's only 3 hours from us.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I'm leaving for a job interview in about 40 mins.
Augustus McCrae's Mom can you ask Low Country if they can take him.
In meanwhile I emld. the shelter to see if by a miracle Red has a rescue.

Poor Boy. Things aren't looking good!!

C'S Mom If any of those rescues contact you affirmatively about Red please tell them to contact the shelter and send the rescue application that someone posted here to the rescue.
Here is the rescue application:
Powered by Google Docs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Yes...Melody sent me the email because we were discussing Dolly and Molly. My heart is with Dolly and Molly all the time. 

I have contacted one NE GR Rescue. They asked if the SC rescues were contacted and I said, yes. The don't usually pull from SC. My response went to their question went out this morning. I also contacted someone that seems to have great contacts everywhere. I am trying as all of you are, but don't give up.

Yes, Red is Red, but that doesn't make him NOT a PUREBRED Golden Retriever. He looks just like my Shadow and although Shadow is NOT from top lines and poorly bred, he's still a Golden and brings us great joy. 

If a rescue does pull RED, please have Karen519 email me to let me know or have someone contact me on FB.

Thank you...and all those we are feeling dispair...keep the faith...don't give up!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

OK, I emailed Low Country with Red's Petfinder link and told them that we'd contacted the other SC rescues with no luck. And that we were willing to donate money toward his HW treatment, etc. I'll let y'all know when/if I hear back.


----------



## GoldenMum

yes, Low country did ask for more pics several days ago, I sent them, and have followed up again with an email on Tuesday....no response.


----------



## saltydogs

Judy that asked for pictures is with Grateful Golden Rescue not Low Country Golden Rescue. Low Country Goldens commented on 10/28 that they are unable to help Red since he is a mix and had been in contact with someone that went to see Red and he is very much a mix.


----------



## GoldenMum

I sent them to Judy Monday at [email protected], no response.....hopefully I sent them to the right place...my head is spinning I have sent out so many pleas for this guy!


----------



## C's Mom

I've even contacted some Lab rescues for him.....what?....he could be a Lab, right? LOL Got this response, which is encouraging:

"Wow! I can't believe the Golden groups rejected him . He looks more Golden than Lab to me  I am forwarding this on to others in the group. We will help or post if we can, and will let you know something."


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks for everyone who is trying so hard...this guy just has really touched me. I did just get an email from Judy with GGRLC......they are still considering him. Does anyone live close enough or know anyone who could go evaluate him? They want to know his temperament....maybe there's still hope...anyone close to Darlington SC?


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Have GGRLC contact Susan at Darlington
Susan said he was going to be evaulated and I bet they could help with transport. 
Susan
"darlingtonhumane " <[email protected]>;


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Is there a member here who WILL/CAN pull Red and help transport him to Alabama? 

If so, please contact me using my email address within my profile or have Karen519 contact me. If you know me via Facebook, you can contact me there. I will then provide you with a contact.

I'm heading off to work now. Hopefully when I get back this precious one will be safe. NEVER give up!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Red!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just checking in...


----------



## Spartan Mom

coppers-mom said:


> My heart's not ready to take in another boy, but if a rescue will take him I'll go get him and then turn him over to the rescue.


Karen - do you know how to contact coppers-mom? Maybe she can help Kim and Red.


----------



## GoldenMum

I sent coppers-mom a pm....


----------



## mylissyk

This is the list of board members in SC from the transport thread, I have pm'd all of them and asked them to check this thread to see if they can help.

*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *southern SC


----------



## Spartan Mom

GoldenMum said:


> I sent coppers-mom a pm....


Thank you - I sometimes forget I can pm, and don't need to have contact information!

Hoping someone can help!


----------



## MillysMom

I'm in DC now. I'll be in SC the week of Thanksgiving - if someone can foster him until then, I'd be happy to drive him back to NOVA if there is a rescue on the way that would take him, however, I will have a puppy crated in the car, so he would need a clean bill of health.


----------



## animallover

Just reading this...praying someone can save this beautiful boy!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just sent someone the AL location of the rescue who asked if someone can pull and transport. Hopefully the location in convenient and they can work something out. I will leave it all in their hands. If another rescue is found, please go ahead and have Red go there. I'd hate to lose him by having to wait.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I won't be doing much. Just handing off an email address to anyone who can help him get to AL from SC.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

If someone can get him out today, I'm going down to Atlanta tomorrow and could take him that far.


----------



## GoldenMum

I just received another offer for Red, a very small rescue in Cornelia Georgia has offer him a place, if we can transport him there. Is there anyone who could pull him and meet Marjory with him tomorrow? Cornelia, GA isn't too far from your path, is it Marjory? I am so hoping this can work out.

Teresa-I left you a voice mail on this in case you can help?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

GoldenMum said:


> I just received another offer for Red, a very small rescue in Cornelia Georgia has offer him a place, if we can transport him there. Is there anyone who could pull him and meet Marjory with him tomorrow? Cornelia, GA isn't too far from your path, is it Marjory? I am so hoping this can work out.
> 
> Teresa-I left you a voice mail on this in case you can help?


Actually, Cornelia, GA is much closer to where Teresa and I are now, so I wouldn't be able to take him on the way to ATL. But maybe if someone can get him out, I can take him to Teresa, and she can take him on to Cornelia. It's about an hour and a half from her. 

What rescue is this?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have you tried contacting her via home email? Not sure if she has it linked using the forum or not. Also, I know she does work and is on dial-up.


----------



## GoldenMum

I just got off the phone with Teresa, she is ready and willing to help if needed-Thank You Teresa-I really enjoyed our chat!
I also just called the shelter again, Red was neutered on 10/19/10 and vaccinated so Red will not be PTS unless overcrowding becomes an issue. He has been temperament tested, he is good with submissive dogs, can be aggressive if not, a bit too interested in cats. I have an email into the shelters rescue coordinator, as the shelter thinks he may have rescue in place. I was told this once before, and it was not so. So, currently the Red saga continues.....please send him rescue prayers!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum

Just received this from Beth, Red's rescue coordinator:

Hi Dawn,

I'm still waiting to hear back from the rescue group that's interested in Red. We evaluated his temperament. He is definitely an alpha dog, so he won't do well with other dominant dogs. We tested him with a submissive female, and he was fine with her. Red also chases cats, so he'll need to go to a cat-free home. I'm waiting to be sure that the rescue group has an appropriate foster home for Red. I've just emailed them again and will let you know ASAP.

Thanks so much to your group for sponsoring Red and networking for him. I'll keep you posted. Have a terrific afternoon and weekend. 

Beth 


So Red is safe through the weekend, we'll see where he is on Monday?


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thanks for doing so much work on this.
Sounds like the rescue might take Red.
We can keep our paws crossed and wait.
I wonder if it's Grateful Goldens of the Low Country?


----------



## GoldenMum

it is NOT a Golden Rescue, they all declined!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

Didn't you say Judy of GGRLC was still considering Red?

Whatever rescue, as long as it's a reputable one, just so Red gets a home, it's good.


----------



## GoldenMum

Judy declined this afternoon...this is a rescue this shelter has worked with before..


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

Thanks for being so up on things and letting us know.
Let us know if you hear that Red was taken by the rescue.

**Do you mean you spoke to Teresa, Coppers Mom? She is A WONDERFUL PERSON!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for being so up on things and letting us know.
> Let us know if you hear that Red was taken by the rescue.
> 
> **Do you mean you spoke to Teresa, Coppers Mom? She is A WONDERFUL PERSON!!!


Thanks Karen. Yes it was me. We are waiting on the shelter to tell us where to go from here.
the e-mail I have linked on here is not valid any more. I very seldom check my home e-mail, but will change the link as soon as I figure out what my home e-mail is.
If you need to get to me quickly about a rescue, call me. (864) 506-6212. I trust all of you enough to give out my number.
You can also call if you just want to or need someone to talk to. I can call back on my home phone and use the unlimited long distance.:
Teresa
(Coppers-Mom always)


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

You are the BEST!!
OOPS!! Can't wait to have your new email address, too!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you to all who are trying to save this poor boy. 

Teresa thank you so much for volunteering to transport Red. You are a wonderful person! Praying that a rescue will take Red.


----------



## GoldenMum

RED's status has been updated on PetFinder to adopted! Hopefully he has found his forever home! Thank you to everyone who tried to help him. If he went to an approved rescue, I'll contact those who pledged for his HW treatment and let you know how to donate. I'll call the shelter in the morning....Best of luck Red!


----------



## GoldenMum

Red has gone to Helping the Helpless in PA.....Bon Voyage Red!


----------



## C's Mom

Right on!!!!!! Hope he goes on to a wonderful life.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I love every single person who has helped this dog. Bless you!


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenMum said:


> Red has gone to Helping the Helpless in PA.....Bon Voyage Red!


Are you going to let us know how to make good on our pledges? I can just look it up I suppose.
I hope Red has a good life.
Copper and my golden before him were both named "Red" by the shelter they were in. I guess you know what color they both were.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What great news! Thank you so much to everybody who helped.


----------



## GoldenMum

To anyone who pledged money towards Reds HW treatment, I will have Beth give the rescue my contact information...once Red is in rescue, we can get the money to his treating vet. Does that sound ok to you guys?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oh thank goodness he's safe! I've been thinking about him all weekend. Helping the Helpless has a link on their webpage where you can donate via PayPal or a credit card, and a place you can add a note, so maybe that will work to note that it's for Red.


----------



## Karen519

*Red*

I am so HAPPY FOR RED!

Bless all of you ANGELS for working SO HARD TO SAVE HIM!!!


----------



## mylissyk

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

To all who offered to help with Red's treatment.....here is how they are requesting we donate.....many thanks to all who've offered...This is the emil I just received on Red...


We will be doing Red's HW treatment in Darlington before he leaves for rescue. Please either send the money to us via PayPal ([email protected]; please leave a note saying it's for Red) or contribute to the Fall Vetting/Transport chip in (go to www.helpdarlingtonpets.com; Contribute). If you'd prefer to pay our vet directly, Lynette will be able to give you the information. However, if you donate to DCHS (not our vet), the donation is tax-deductible.


----------



## xSLZx

Great news!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Msg. from Susan at Darlington*

Here is Susan from Darlington's msg.-I had emld. her to ask if Red found rescue:

HI Karen.
Red has rescue!! *He will be going to a pre-approved rescue in PA with whom we having been working for a couple years now. Red will first be treated for heartworms here in SC and then transported up to PA in about 6 wks tim*e. Thank you for your interest in this very deserving soul!
Susan

*To all who offered to help with Red's treatment.....here is how they are requesting we donate.....many thanks to all who've offered...This is the emil I just received on Red...*We will be doing Red's HW treatment in Darlington before he leaves for rescue. Please either send the money to us via PayPal ([email protected]; please leave a note saying it's for Red) or contribute to the Fall Vetting/Transport chip in (go to www.helpdarlingtonpets.com; Contribute). If you'd prefer to pay our vet directly, Lynette will be able to give you the information. However, if you donate to DCHS (not our vet), the donation is tax-deductible.


----------



## goldensrbest

The wwwdarlingtonpets, does not show up, for me.


----------



## coppers-mom

there is a slight typo in the post. Try this link:

Darlington Rescue


----------



## GoldenMum

That link worked for me, thanks Teresa for posting another...thanks to those who gave!


----------



## coppers-mom

I have been busy with "things" and have not been able to keep up. I need to make mu promosed contribution, but just found the mailing address.
I'll add it in in case anyone else needs it.
*Mail a Check: *

*Darlington County Rescue Team*
*P.O. Box 503 Darlington, SC 29540*
*** Make checks payable to DCHS Rescue noting the name of the pet to be sponsored. ***


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## C's Mom

Edit: I don't know why only a link is showing for the pic??? I also have another pic but won't let me upload it.

Just received this update from Susan at Darlington Humane Society about Red. Doesn't he look fantastic in his new home?

"I just rec'd these pictures of Red at his rescue home in NY. Enjoy. Thank you for showing concern on this great dog."
Susan


----------



## jealous1

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh...he looks great, thanks for the update!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad he found a good home where he will be loved.


----------

